# Chewing His Tail... Again...



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Have you ruled out food allergies?? Maybe Tucker just hasn't been getting enough rides in his new car :


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

He's not getting in my new car, he'll fur it up... no thank you... lol.

And I don't know about food allergies, I'm pretty sure he did it back when he was on Nutro Ultra too... the vet said his fur was a little dry... and that he's not actually biting the skin...

So who knows... I dont know what other food to try, he seems to really like the Canidae.


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

Maddie used to bite her tail - UGG - of course - the chunk was RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE!!!!!!!!!!!!

She also ate her "fancy pants" too...... 

She doenst eat her tail any more - as for her butt feathers.... they have grown - but she's no where NEAR at bushy as some of these beautiful goldens here........

NERVES!!! Maddie is a nervous nelly!! AND - she was BORED!!

Sounds like Tucker is bored - him needs a FRIEND!!


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

Macgyver did that just a little while ago....he got lonely when we were gone somewhere and chewed ALL the nice long hair off of his tail. Now he's got a scraggly lab tail with a puff at the end. Very sad.  I sprayed his tail with Bitter Apple Spray the moment I saw it, and he hasn't done it since. Maybe the Bitter Apple Spray will work for Tucker, too!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I've tried the bitter apple spray... he seems to like it....:doh:

I dunno... like I said, no one's actually caught him in the act, so I guess maybe he gets bored over night, in which case theres nothing we can do about it because we have to sleep.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i tried bitter apple spray a trainer told me to put on sophie and sadies neck so they would not be so rough with each other. didn't work, they licked each other more. just a suggesting, maybe tying, not to tight a tube sock on the tail, it may take a while to actually get to the tail.of course, hopefully he wouldn't eat the sock. i had to use the sock on sophie after car accident on her leg, i used duct tape and it worked.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> He's not getting in my new car, he'll fur it up... no thank you... lol.
> 
> And I don't know about food allergies, I'm pretty sure he did it back when he was on Nutro Ultra too... the vet said his fur was a little dry... and that he's not actually biting the skin...
> 
> So who knows... I dont know what other food to try, he seems to really like the Canidae.


Could be he is chewing his tail so there won't be any fur to get in the car. Hmmmmmmmm......pooor doggie!!! LOL

Hooch


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

lol Hooch, no...he started it the first time before I even knew I was buying a car :

I'm gonna start putting a chew toy in his kennel at night and see if that helps. Maybe if he's bored over night he'll chew that instead.


----------



## my3boys (Oct 11, 2010)

It could be separation anxiety?


----------



## my3boys (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a 1 yr. old Golden Retriever that has been chewing his tail fur off as well. I have not seen him chew it, but my mom noticed he paces when I leave the house, and then he started to chew his tail. My guess is Separation Anxiety. Thank goodness I am now noticing this, because he was scheduled to have a thyroid test done this August. 

Over the past 2 weeks my mom has been down visiting me and So I have not had to put Jake in his Kennel for any length of time. Even though Jake is good in his kennel he is now chewing the tail fur off. His tail looks like a skinned rat! It was looking better and was starting to grow some fur back, but today I had to put him in his kennel while I was gone and when I came back the tail fur is missing again. Back to the drawing board. 

My thought is maybe I will try a chain link kennel in the garage with a raised cot, and start freezing some treats inside a kong toy? with a radio on. And a camera to catch him if he chews it! I want to get him in the ring for some shows!!


----------

